# I suddenly realised why it's so hard...



## 3narf (12 Feb 2013)

...to get kids off stabilisers.

The average 10- or 12-inch wheeled bike that 3- or 4-year-olds learn on runs out of gear at the exact speed where gyroscopic precession takes over.

Just when dad or mum has accelerated junior to escape velocity, the little legs are starting to flap like fledgling wings. Said youngster needs to feel resistance at the pedals to make the connection between pedalling and staying upright, but all mini bikes are too low geared.

Ideally the gearing should be raised, but who has the cash or time for that sort of thing nowadays, even if suitable components exist? Another option is to deflate the tyres slightly to increase drag, but that would also slow the thing down and make it less stable...


----------



## Deleted member 23692 (12 Feb 2013)

And that's why this is so brilliant...


View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cbfe2_2DDc0


----------



## Hicky (13 Feb 2013)

Not sure on this, increase the ratio and any gradient and the kid will struggle.
My lad learned on the balance bike in the avatar, as he outgrew it his balance at slow speeds was equal to me and dare I say it most on here.
Move him onto his mx14 and the limiting factor is he has no idea about gears......on the flat he spins out but put a gradient in front and a 4yr olds muscles won't cope!!
You have to strike a balance somewhere.......ps gyro bike idea.....kiss, keep it simple stupid.


----------



## 3narf (14 Feb 2013)

It's only for that initial first letting go; it's only a theory, but with some (I'm not talking 52x12 here) resistance to pedalling equalling fwd motion I think they would make the connection quicker that faster = more stable.

Obviously, once they know they can do it, they can do it forever. _Then_ they need the lower gearing, to get up hills as you say.


----------



## steve52 (14 Feb 2013)

balence bikes rule


----------



## 3narf (14 Feb 2013)

Hicky said:


> My lad learned on the balance bike in the avatar...
> 
> ...ps gyro bike idea.....kiss, keep it simple stupid.


 
Mine has the same one, but he isn't really interested in it because he knows he has a 'real' bike (with stabilisers) in the garage! I never wanted to be a child psychologist... 

I would tend to agree with you re the gyro wheel. Interesting concept, though.


----------



## Sara_H (14 Feb 2013)

Just point them uphill?


----------



## Hicky (14 Feb 2013)

I can't really comment on Alfie(in avatar) as we went from bal bike to mx(with stabilisers) then took them off once he got the hang of pedalling, he pushed his bike over a field to the car park....by the time I'd walked over he'd got on and rode off by himself almost zero input from me.
His way of setting off and after almost 6 months is still the same is to push himself along to a speed where he's stable(one or two foot pushes) then viola, feet on the pedals and away he goes, he turned four NY day.


----------



## Mile195 (14 Feb 2013)

Hicky said:


> by the time I'd walked over he'd got on and rode off by himself almost zero input from me.
> His way of setting off and after almost 6 months is still the same is to push himself along to a speed where he's stable(one or two foot pushes) then viola, feet on the pedals and away he goes, he turned four NY day.


 
I remember being taught to ride a bike. I had a little BMX that stabilisers couldn't be fitted to. I was about 4 years old, so the memories are fuzzy but I DO remember my parents pushing me around on a disused airfield on it. They weren't very active people so I can't imagine them doing this for more than one or two sessions! Therefore I must have picked it up pretty sharpish of my own accord. I think kids just naturally do, so I'm not sure how necessary stabilisers even are really.


----------



## Cycleops (14 Feb 2013)

Who invented balance bikes? Perhaps some product development department trying to sell us something we don't need or some company trying to boost flagging sales figures. My four year old started off on stabilisers and when they were removed he was riding and balancing by himself in ten minutes. Although the time will vary with different kids the method is proven.


----------



## Sara_H (14 Feb 2013)

Hicky said:


> I can't really comment on Alfie(in avatar) as we went from bal bike to mx(with stabilisers) then took them off once he got the hang of pedalling, he pushed his bike over a field to the car park....by the time I'd walked over he'd got on and rode off by himself almost zero input from me.
> His way of setting off and after almost 6 months is still the same is to push himself along to a speed where he's stable(one or two foot pushes) then viola, feet on the pedals and away he goes, he turned four NY day.


This is similar to our experience. We took my sons stabilisers off one day and drove to the local park. 
We got his bike out of the boot, there was a few seconds faffing around in the boot, when we looked round he'd gone! Pedalled off into the sunset! No pushing him along required.


----------



## SquareDaff (14 Feb 2013)

I remember being pushed along up and down the street a few times to get the confidence, then I was just "escorted" a few times (just for the confidence). After that - no problems! Whole thing probably took about 15 mins.


----------



## deanE (14 Feb 2013)

I have to admit that I had a “balance bike”. Old bike frame found in the brook and 2 pram wheels. Sat astride and scooted it along. Probably a bit older than 4 though.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (14 Feb 2013)

SquareDaff said:


> I remember being pushed along up and down the street a few times to get the confidence, then I was just "escorted" a few times (just for the confidence). After that - no problems! Whole thing probably took about 15 mins.


 
That's how I taught my kids to ride a bike.


----------

